# Riding without stabilisers



## Jessica60

What age was your child when they rode a bike without stabilisers?

How did you teach them?

My daughter gets frustrated and angry as she can't do it, then everyone refuses to take her out or show her. She is five.


----------



## LoraLoo

It can vary, mine have been abywgere from 4 to 8! A balance bije really helped mine. Mine either learnt in the garden or on the beach where if they fell it didnt really hurt them x


----------



## Natasha2605

Summer was about 5, Maci is 5.5 and still not there yet!


----------



## CaptainMummy

Paige was 5 and a bit, Ella just before turning 4 x


----------



## kirstybumx3

This thread has made me feel like the worst parent. Rio has only ever been out on his bike about 3 times, and thats with stabilisers. We live on busy roads and it doesnt fit in the car! I must make an effort to start teaching him to ride!


----------



## whatwillbex

My dd is more interested in her scooter. Getting her on the bike itself is a challenge. We are getting her a new bike for Christmas to try and get her on one. She will be 5 in November. X


----------



## Natsku

Maria got a scooter (normal two wheel kind) just before she learnt to ride her bike without stabilisers and I think that really helped as she had to learn how to balance on two wheels on the scooter. 

For the bike, she was 4.5, I just took her to a grassy space that had a slight slope and pushed her along for a bit and then let go and she figured it out in a few minutes (the grass is so that it doesn't hurt so much when they fall).


----------



## pompeyvix

Anabella was 3 years 10 months when she learned. Couldn't believe it! We had just been on holiday to Italy where she rode around on a balance bike the entire time and she asked us to remove the stabilisers from her bike when we got back. She just got it straight away and she didn't need to be taught. Where we live it is very flat and quiet, so there are lots of places to practice. I strongly believe the balance bike helped her though.


----------



## george83

Ds1 was about 5 before he was fully able to ride his bike on his own, ds2 is nearly 4 and nowhere near wanting his stabilisers off


----------



## Eleanor ace

DS was 4, we went out on the bike a couple of times and I held onto the back while he peddled and steered and then when he got his balance I let go and that was it really. DD1 is 4.5 and just learning now, she can do it but as soon as she realises I've let go she panics and bails onto the ground, cue tears. I have no idea how long it will take; we've only actually been out on the big bike once (where she got it but fell dramatically on repeat for 45 minutes :dohh:) and she's not keen to go again so we might stick with the balance bike for a while yet.


----------



## housewifey

DD was 4 when she learned, practicing on a balance bike or a scooter (the two wheel kind) really helps them learn their balance and to put feet down when needed!

She learned in the street outside our house, super quiet though and lots of space on the road.


----------



## Bevziibubble

My DD was 5½. It came out of nowhere really. She rode her bike with stabilisers for a while but then started practising without stabilisers on some bikes at school and announced that she could do it. She rides her bike most days now, she loves it :)


----------



## BabyGirl999

My son was just turned 7! He's a bit of a chicken and every time we asked him to try without stabilisers he didn't want to and tbh we didn't push it cos we have enough tantrums day to day without adding more &#128514; Then in the spring when he turned 7 and took his bike out he just asked to try and he was flying along in 5 minutes of the stabilisers being taken off!! I think because he was older he picked it up quicker. They're all different and as long as they're happy I don't care about anything else! 

Also, he has too many other ride ons, scooter, tractor etc so I think the bike got forgotten about for a year or so, but since he started riding his bike it's his favourite thing and he's on it all the time!


----------

